# Odd problem-request help



## chiphead (May 26, 2006)

2003 2.5s Altima. 36700 miles. Car has been running great. Today after a 30 minute highway drive, parked the car for 20 minutes and it would not restart. When trying to start, would not turn over, most warning lights would come on on the dash, once or twice heard clicking noise from under dash. Had a friend hook up some jumper cables from his car which was running. No change in symptoms. Tried multiple times to start, reseated jumper cable connections with no improvement. Radio, lights etc all working fine during this. Did not appear in anyway to be a dead battery. Several times after trying to start, dash warning light would blink and a relay claickin noise from the dash area AFTER I removed the key from the ignition. Took the handle of a screwdriver and gently tapped on the starter and solenoid. Car started. Drove @ 20 miles and it ran fine with the AC on. 1/4 mile from my house the car seemed to shut down for a second while driving. Dash lights went dim and AC blower reduced in speed. Only for a second than everything came right back. Did this twice. While pulling into my driveway, did it agian and the supplemental airbag warning light came on for about 10 seconds, then went off. Backed it into the garage and there it sits. Saturday night and I'm clueless. Has anyone seen anything like this before or have any ideas? I appreciate any input.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

i am really newbish when it comes to these cars, but a friend told my our cars have crappy alternators. just some input...


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i think there actually is a recall out for this.. i think it even causes the engine to stop while the car is moving... letters are supposed to be sent out this month... the ecm has to be reprogrammed.. i really think this is what's wrong with your car... and yes alternators suck on these bad boys..


----------



## chiphead (May 26, 2006)

Just an update. Battery was only at 10.2 volts with the car off. Would not draw any amperage on a charger yet the charger told me it was fully charged. Just picked up a new battery and have it on the charger. Once it's in and if it starts I'll check the charge rate and post another update.
Thanks for the repsonses and I'll see what I can find out tomorrow about the ecrm.


----------



## chiphead (May 26, 2006)

New battery. 14.5 charge rate at idle. Drove for 12 miles. Seems OK. Will not post back unless additional problems develop.
Thanks.


----------



## jesterds (Jul 1, 2006)

Did your check engine light come on at all? If so what error codes were you able to extract?


----------



## chiphead (May 26, 2006)

jesterds said:


> Did your check engine light come on at all? If so what error codes were you able to extract?


No check engine light. New battery corrected the issue.


----------



## pinalparekh (Jul 26, 2006)

I am not sure if My car problem is similar to yours, but recently my 2003 Altima has been giving me wierd problem, since. The car UNLOCKS automatically, the windows would roll down automatically. I would try to unlock the car and roll the windows up, but it would roll down and unlock the car, while I am standing there, without any action from me. I too hear relay claickin noise from the dashboard. Have you heard of this


----------



## chiphead (May 26, 2006)

pinalparekh said:


> I am not sure if My car problem is similar to yours, but recently my 2003 Altima has been giving me wierd problem, since. The car UNLOCKS automatically, the windows would roll down automatically. I would try to unlock the car and roll the windows up, but it would roll down and unlock the car, while I am standing there, without any action from me. I too hear relay claickin noise from the dashboard. Have you heard of this


Sorry, I have not.


----------

